# Hydraulics on long 610



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm try ing to figure out if I can hook these hoses on the back of the tractor to the drag I just bought.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't post but one picture at a time off my iPad.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm not sure how to snap them in or if those males can be snapped in those type of females.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Got it figured out. Push the line out and the females come forward and let the males connect. 
I just bought the drag its called a arena werks those cylinders can be adjusted downward how ever much length you want on the rippers thanks.


----------

